# Wyogoob admits he has fleas



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanted to take this subject away from the 7mm thread.

WyoGoob admitted he has fleas, at least a 14 Flea anyway. I've heard of some 14 calibers but never the 14 Flea. Post a picture of that bad boy and tell us a bit about it.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a website you may wanna check out. They manufacture pistols in a bunk load of calibers, including Goobs 14 Flea.

http://www.competitor-pistol.com/index.html

I found it an interesting site to poke around on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:

Top secret stuff. 8)

The .14s were popular for, ah, well.....about 30 minutes.

see: http://14caliber.com/index.asp

There's a guy in Montana that makes the barrels and a guy in Wyoming, among some other places, that make the bullets


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Here's a website you may wanna check out. They manufacture pistols in a bunk load of calibers, including Goobs 14 Flea.
> 
> http://www.competitor-pistol.com/index.html
> 
> I found it an interesting site to poke around on.


Thanks BP.

I always wanted a .14 Squirrel. I see they have the dies listed.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Did I read that right $660 for a Pistol? Or am I missing something? How much is it for a thompson?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I always thought the .14 was a typo until the 7mm thread, now I am a bit curious about the caliber.

What are the average bullet weights, and what is the average muzzle velocity of a .14 Flea?

It appears that the .14 Flea is made from a .32 ACP, but I'm not entirely sure. Very little info to be found on this one -Ov-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's dozens of wildcat .14s stuck in all manner of cartridge cases.

Most common bullet weights are 10.5 gr, 15 gr, and 17 gr..........muzzle velocities up to 4500 fps.

For example, the 11 grain .14-222 is rated at 4465 fps so says the Reload Bench 
http://www.reloadbench.com/cartridges/w14222.html

11 grain bullet in a .140" hole!!!.....better have a clean barrel and an accurate powder measurererer!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think these are .10 caliber offerings on either side of the .22LR rimfire:










I have no idea how you would get powder in a .10 case.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

One itsy bitsy grain at a time. :roll:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those .10 cartridges would make a great Elk round. Remember, shot placement!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My fingers are like sausages. I couldn't load the magazine with those ity-bity shells.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> My fingers are like sausages. I couldn't load the magazine with those ity-bity shells.


I'm half-blind....would put them in pointed backwards.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.14 Flea seems huge compared to the 0.9mm used in this accident http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=14056064 Good thing it was soooooooooooooo small!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I think these are .10 caliber offerings on either side of the .22LR rimfire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -_O- Those are the goofiest looking things ive ever seen! XD


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I do believe that I have found the smallest caliber that I have ever heard of.

I was watching Pawn Stars and a lady came in with this little tiny pistol made in Austria by watch makers. They didnt give much information about the firearm other than KGB agents sometimes used them with a cyanide tip to kill people. So I did a little research on the topic and found that they are chambered in a 2mm Pinfire (yes, thats 0.078 caliber)

Here is one if the firearms chambered for this little bullet supposedly made by Colt 









And another:









And here is a picture of the cartridge. Notice the small pin on the side. Instead of using a conventional primer like we are accustomed to, this pin is struck to ignite the charge and propel the bullet.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

lehi said:


> Those .10 cartridges would make a great Elk round. Remember, shot placement!


Sorry but I must take exception to this. Where in the .14 Cal is probably more than adequate for most big game in Utah with proper shot placement, the .10 cal simply will not deliver enough "knock down" power for the larger species like Elk and Moose. In the hands of many of the shooters we have on this forum, including my bother-in-law, nothing larger would ever be needed.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > Those .10 cartridges would make a great Elk round. Remember, shot placement!
> ...


BP, I regularly use a .10 cal in one of my longrange guns. Proper shot placement is the key. o-|| I've killed cape buffalo out to 1000 yards. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > Those .10 cartridges would make a great Elk round. Remember, shot placement!
> ...


 -_O-

That's cool BP, thanks.


----------

